# [masked x86 keyword] bon ou mauvais ?

## mysix

J'ai envie d'installer un packages me permetant de faire une vidéo de ma capture d'écran.

Maintenant ca me donne ca :

```
mygen applications # emerge gst-plugins-xvid xvidcap

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "media-plugins/gst-plugins-xvid" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- media-plugins/gst-plugins-xvid-0.10.18 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- media-plugins/gst-plugins-xvid-0.10.17 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- media-plugins/gst-plugins-xvid-0.10.14 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

mygen applications #

```

Est-que ça sent mauvais si je fais un :

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" 

emerge -1 xvidcap gst-plugins-xvid

?

Tout en sachant que je tourne en x86...

----------

## xaviermiller

Oui, c'est mauvais, car au prochain "emerge --update", ton paquet sera à nouveau masqué.

Passe, comme dit dans la doc, via les fichiers package.unmask et package.keywords.

De plus, si tu fais "emerge --oneshot", au prochain "--depclean", ton paquet disparaîtra. Si tu veux explicitement un paquet, ne mets pas l'option "--oneshot" (-1)

Il te faudra probablement démasquer plusieurs paquets.

----------

## mysix

ok merci,

mais comme j'ai cru comprendre en enlevant le x86, il ne va pas avoir des problèmes d'instabilités ?

----------

## xaviermiller

en "~x86", tu n'auras pas autant de stabilité qu'en "x86", mais franchement, c'est très stable.

----------

## ghoti

Tu n'enlèves pas le x86; tu ne fais qu'accepter aussi les ~x86 !  :Wink: 

Cela dit, par définition, un paquet instable n'est pas stable.   :Razz: 

Si des paquets ne sont pas marqués comme "stables", c'est que les mainteneurs n'ont pas encore une certitude suffisante quant à leur solidité.

Des problèmes ne sont pas exclus. Ils risquent en tout cas d'être plus fréquents que sur la version stable.

En général, il n'y a pas grand risque de catastrophe si on maîtrise suffisamment Gentoo et ses outils mais parfois, ça demande quand même pas mal de boulot et de recherche quand ça déraille.

A toi de voir si tu te sens capable d'assumer !  :Wink: 

----------

## mysix

Ok merci !

Maintenant j'ai ce message :

```
[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/libXext-1.0.99 ("<x11-libs/libXext-1.0.99" is blocking x11-proto/xextproto-7.1.1)

```

Mais j'ignore comment dire à emerge de ne pas installer x11-proto/xextproto-7.1.1

J'ai essayé avec package.mask mais sans résultat.

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

A partir du moment où tu démasques un paquet, tu devras débloquer ses dépendances. Et apparemment ici, tu en auras beaucoup (XOrg & Co).

----------

## ghoti

C'est ce que je disais : il faut assumer !  :Laughing: 

Tu es notamment sensé savoir ce que signifient les messages de type "[blocks B     ]" et pouvoir y faire face.

Du reste, ton message d'erreur est incomplet : il devrait lister les paquets qui réclament les versions respectives de libXext : c'est ce qui te permettra d'avancer ...

----------

